# Boston Spitfire and Boston Mosquito



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had any info or photos of two trawlers that came to Canada in the early 1950's, they were the Boston Spitfire and Boston Mosquito.


Thanks
Clarence


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Newfoundland Sailor said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any info or photos of two trawlers that came to Canada in the early 1950's, they were the Boston Spitfire and Boston Mosquito.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Clarence


Hello Clarence
Grimsby Library have photographs of Boston Mosquito LT287 ON 166705 built 1947 at Lowestoft.
Transferred to Canada as Arcadia Pioneer in 1952.
I think you already have a contact address for the library?
Regards
Dave


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

I emailed them but no luck. I will try again.

Thanks


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

No luck on the Grimsby Library.


----------

